# enter current password



## mezz (Jan 16, 2004)

when i start up my comp. and hit the delete key to enter setup i get the "enter current password" i have not placed any pass words on this comp. any idea's would be appreciated



thanx


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Somehow someone put a password on the bios. You will have to find the proper jumper on the mobo and reset it.


----------



## mezz (Jan 16, 2004)

SacsTC could you please explain in more detail please


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Motherboards have a 3 pin jumper on them to reset the bios. You need to find out where on the mobo that jumper is, unplug computer move jumper to cover pins 1-2 or 2-3 for a couple of seconds then put jumper back to original pins. Also removing mobo battery for a couple of minutes will do the same thing.


----------



## mezz (Jan 16, 2004)

SacsTC!! thank-you, removing the batt. worked on getting around the password!!


----------

